# T-Storms



## Johnskiismore (May 26, 2010)

Southern Vermont has a wall of severe thunderstorms rolling through, can anyone report?

Lakes region in NH has a few cells moving in as well, you knew with this weather the last couple of days this would happen


----------



## Glenn (May 27, 2010)

Whoa! Lots of outttages reported on the CVPS website: http://www.cvps.com/customerservice/outages/default.aspx

5,632 without power in Brattleboro.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2010)

BIG Boomers rolled over my house in Eastern CT about 1AM last night - woke my whole family up, and ended up taking down a few good sized tree limbs on my street   On the flipside though the rain turned my driveway from the lovely shade of "pollen green" that it's been the last 4 or 5 days back to it's normal asphalt color!


----------



## Glenn (May 27, 2010)

I'm just glad that heat is gone. I was not a happy camper outside doing yardwork yesterday. I don't like the intense heat. It was in the low 60's this AM....partially rolled the windows down on the way to work. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## billski (May 27, 2010)

Looking forward to some outside activities this weekend with the temps now down to something reasonable.  

The A/C at work went berserk yesterday, it was so cold inside I had to go out to warm up!


----------



## 4aprice (May 27, 2010)

Supposed to get nasty here this afternoon. Coming in from a different direction then normal.  Yesterday was oppressive but probably good for lake temperatures.  Weekend looks good with temps climbing to 80+ by Monday.  Think I may go for a ski this weekend if I can get out before boat traffic ramps up.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2010)

My power went out for 30 seconds around 10:30 when the first wave came through last night. A ton more seemed to come through in the middle of the night waking me up a few times.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 1, 2010)

Brattleboro go hit pretty hard from this one. We get off 91 at Exit 2 and cut down Spruce or Cedar street to the Harris Hill ski jump and route 30. The Harris Hill road was closed. Lots of trees down on Thursday night. We had interweb turned on Friday and the cable guys said they've been doing a ton of repair work.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Brattleboro go hit pretty hard from this one. We get off 91 at Exit 2 and cut down Spruce or Cedar street to the Harris Hill ski jump and route 30. The Harris Hill road was closed. Lots of trees down on Thursday night. We had interweb turned on Friday and the cable guys said they've been doing a ton of repair work.



Same thing you could see going the rte 112 way through Colrain.  A BIG tree came down and was still draped on the powerlines , maybe 1/2 mile out of the center of town.  Looks like DOT just kind did a cursory clearing of the road of the tree debris before the power company could get around to complete tree removal from the powerline


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 1, 2010)

I work just down the road from there in a quarry on the Deerfield/Greenfield line.  We were without power there for 48 hours.  Tons of trees down everywhere, had to backtrack 5 miles and take a different route just to get to work (the commute is normally only 18 miles!) only to get there an find I couldn't do a damn thing.  Nothing to report at my residence due east - just some rain and boomers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 2, 2010)

We ate dinner in Greenfield Thursday night. A family a few tables over was talking to their waitress and mentioned that they were still without power...this was around 9PM. 

We also saw a ton of bucket trucks in Greenfield.


----------



## billski (Jun 2, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> I work just down the road from there in a quarry on the Deerfield/Greenfield line. We were without power there for 48 hours. Tons of trees down everywhere, had to backtrack 5 miles and take a different route just to get to work (the commute is normally only 18 miles!) only to get there an find I couldn't do a damn thing. Nothing to report at my residence due east - just some rain and boomers.


 
Aw cripes.  I spent a good part of last summer clearing trails in the Berks from the ice storm.  I'm afraid to go back!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 5, 2010)

Around 3:20 AM last night, I was woken up by some of the most violently loud thunder I've ever heard.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2010)

AMAC2233 said:


> Around 3:20 AM last night, I was woken up by some of the most violently loud thunder I've ever heard.



2:30 am for me and lasted for a good 1/2 hour. Got a tornado watch on right now ...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 5, 2010)

It was about 5:30 this morning here, man that was LOUD!!!  Lightning was pretty awesome as well!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 6, 2010)

Getting ready for round 2 in SoVT. Round one was a few claps of thunder but a ton of rain. Close to in an inch in about 20 minutes.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2010)

billski said:


> Aw cripes.  I spent a good part of last summer clearing trails in the Berks from the ice storm.  I'm afraid to go back!



There are tons of trees and deadfall down all over the trails western MA.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 16, 2010)

Saw some good strikes driving down 190 tonight.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Saw some good strikes driving down 190 tonight.


 

Me too. Aorund 9PM driving back from a booze run in Slaem. Three really intense ones.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 16, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Me too. Aorund 9PM driving back from a booze run in Slaem. Three really intense ones.



Did you get flooding too? Rt.2 around Gardner/Fitchburg was brutal. I saw one car up against the guard rail.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Did you get flooding too? Rt.2 around Gardner/Fitchburg was brutal. I saw one car up against the guard rail.


 

No flooding on 93 for me.


----------

